# my search continues



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

looked at s4 dont like it ! test driving a range rover vogue sunday and yes the reliability scares me ! so what other cars have u gone for on here ? anyone got experience with an a6 ?? looking at the 4.2 fsi s line


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I too am thinking of an A6 at somepoint for the future, will probably be the 3.0tdi v6 Sline quattro. Stonking engine and good mpg cant go wrong with it and has some excellent reliabilty reviews. I dont know much of the 4.2 though, i should imagine its quite thirsty 

Jason


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i want a big engine lol ! never had one so im doing for 4.0 plus ! .... im thinkin bmw 645 audi a6 audi s4 or range rover vogue !

its crunch time and i cant decide


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

BMW 545? In fact with your budget you could probably get a 550. It's basically the same platform as the 645/650 but more practical.

Might be worth looking at 745/750s too, if you want huge and luxurious. Early ones are supposed to be a bit unreliable, but you can probably get something more recent with your budget.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Dont know your budget but go to town on a Jag XFR !

My other motor is 330d (e46 flavour) - but i would love to drive a supercharged V8 but not the fuel bills


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

M5 or a nice AMG merc


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i going to drive a vogue and an s4 on sunday so lets see what happens ... i do like the 5series ! 
the m5 insurance is a bit much


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> i going to drive a vogue and an s4 on sunday so lets see what happens ... i do like the 5series !
> the m5 insurance is a bit much


Not just the insurance on an m5/6 I went from a 645 to an m6 and they are night and day cars in every aspect other than looks! The drivability and speed is much more exciting in the m6 but the costs are almost double in terms of mpg/maintenance and repair bills! I wouldn't swap my car for the world but unless you have deep pockets and are prepared to spend out of them don't consider the M! (I was warned of this prior to ownership and don't mind shelling out) if your the same your very hard pushed to find a better performance car at 20k so go for it!

The 645 was fantastic in 2 years of ownership I had very few problems and saw 40mpg on the motorway taking it very easy. Normal mpg mixed driving around town and not being careful having some good fun on country roads saw 22mpg average driving. Maintenance and repairs weren't bad at all for costs

As spandex said the 650 4.8 would be a better buy at an extra 30bhp but better on mpg, nicer key fob, black dash instead of grey and a HUD in a lot of them. I had mine remapped with an exhaust and the noise was amazing! Do the same to the 650 and you get almost 400bhp with decent running costs

Hope this helps your thoughts towards a sixer


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dance171 said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > i going to drive a vogue and an s4 on sunday so lets see what happens ... i do like the 5series !
> ...


thank you mate !! much apreciated big question is, have u got kids ? in baby seats ? haha, the 6 is well in my price range i love it, im gonna drive a s4 and another vogue on sunday so will try find a sixer on the route aswel


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > Nathanho123 said:
> ...


Not got kids but plenty of people on the forum do and fit a baby seat in em mate. Seen people fit them in the tt until the kids get to a certain age and the 6er is much bigger than that lol


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

yee im struggling to fit the misses and the baby in the tt maybe that little but more room is what i need


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> yee im struggling to fit the misses and the baby in the tt maybe that little but more room is what i need


To be honest, I think fitting a baby in isn't really the issue. Babies and their seats aren't exactly big. The issue is easy access and you'll find having four doors becomes the most important thing. While a 6 series is a nice, sporty looking car, you can get exactly the same performance and handling from the equivelent e60 5 series. You'll sacrifice image for practicality, but who cares about image?


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > yee im struggling to fit the misses and the baby in the tt maybe that little but more room is what i need
> ...


Not quite the same performance as the e60 is quite a bit heavier than the e63 :wink: got to agree with the 4 doors being easier to get the kid in but the seats in the 6er have a forward lift function which makes them come right forward without the need to adjust them electronically so when my little one comes I won't be trading the 6er in based on that


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

going to drive an s4 sunday all will be revealed then !


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> Not quite the same performance as the e60 is quite a bit heavier than the e63 :wink: got to agree with the 4 doors being easier to get the kid in but the seats in the 6er have a forward lift function which makes them come right forward without the need to adjust them electronically so when my little one comes I won't be trading the 6er in based on that


I've owned both and the performance is the same unless you drive around with a stopwatch in your pocket. Any differences on paper aren't noticeable when you drive them.

As for access, getting into the back of the 6 isn't a huge struggle, but like any coupe, the longer doors make access to the back in a carpark or any other tight space much more of an issue.


----------

